# Hooded Merganser



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

I was pretty surprised by this guy! Until now i'd never actually seen one, only heard the stories. Thinking about mounting him but after a long haul back he's not in the greatest shape. I thought it was pretty neat though, it'll probably be quite a while till I shoot another if ever.

[attachment=1:ww0cganc]Hoodie1.jpg[/attachment:ww0cganc]

[attachment=0:ww0cganc]Hoodie2.jpg[/attachment:ww0cganc]


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## Kingpennington (Aug 14, 2012)

I was hunting this weekend and a guy in my group killed one just like it


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Hot water and soap will fix all his problems. Get him mounted! I know a guy...


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

Yea I know a guy that would make that bird look like it was alive again - his name is TEX-O-BOB.....


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

A good taxidermist can make something out of nothing. There is nothing wrong with that bird. Get him to the TAXI and get him on the wall.........Now if I would only take my advise and get my drake and hen done :roll:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

bb,

take my advise... DO NOT WAIT to have him mounted, or wait "for a better one". I killed a boomer drake in the late 90's that was a little beatup and ended up adding his flares to the fly tieing pile... been kicking myself ever since, and have yet to be in range of another drake since.


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

All this talk is making e want to get him mounted more and more. I've got him tucked away in the freezer in a ziplock bag, how long can I leave him like that and still get him mounted?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

billybass23 said:


> All this talk is making e want to get him mounted more and more. I've got him tucked away in the freezer in a ziplock bag, how long can I leave him like that and still get him mounted?


The key is keeping the bag air tight and out of a frostless freezer. Only use a deep freezer. That will help prevent freezer burn that can dry the bird out and ruin him. Most birds will keep for a year or so like that, but the sooner you get him to the taxi the better he'll turn out. Most of us are a year or more out so you'll have plenty of time to save the coin.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Tex, you should post a picture of a duck fresh out of the wash. I don't think most people understand how much of a certain kind of abuse those skins can take.

It's a funny thing about taxidermy and mountable specimen. Some of the smallest things make a bird undesireable to mount( ie: busted/missing feathers), but some of the seemingly biggest things aren't even an issue (ie: shot up bill, busted bones, blood)

Later,
Kev


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

kev said:


> Tex, you should post a picture of a duck fresh out of the wash...


++1

LOL! People nearly pass out when i show them the before, during, and after text's from time to time. o-||

Kev, Think ducks are bad?... Imagine what a lil ol dove looks like IF it needs to be soaked up at ALL. :shock:


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

I've heard mouting doves (mourning doves anyway), is akin to mounting wet one ply toilet paper! :roll: 

I've seen a few done but none that I would consider "good". Mostly look like they've been in a hunting vest for a few hours on a hot day, then glued to a stick.

With a bird that small, I wonder if a well preserved specimen could be freeze dryed, if it were done right. I would think on a duck or something like that you would eventually just have a big bag of bugs, but a dove might be different.

Who knows!

Anyway, get that Hoodie to TEX ASAP. You won't regret it.

Later,
Kev


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats on a awesome bird.Get it mounted you will be happy.


----------

